

Groupon Set to Price Its IPO Tomorrow, Go Public Friday - edw519
http://allthingsd.com/20111102/groupon-set-to-price-its-ipo-tomorrow-go-public-friday/

======
inessence
Looks like that's a day old; Groupon's already priced it at $20 a share
([http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2011/11/03/groupon-prices-i-
p-o-...](http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2011/11/03/groupon-prices-i-p-o-
at-20-a-share/)).

